# New Cafe Menu on the Texas Eagle Considered



## Bob Dylan (Nov 2, 2016)

Interesting discussion on the Texas Eagle with the OBS yesterday while riding back to Austin.

A New Cafe Menu was developed, proposed and actually OK'd @ the Mid-level Management Level by the Amtrak employees that work this train.

The Sample Menus were printed and the proposal was forwarded up the Chain of Command for final approval and then implementation.

Low and behold, somewhere along the line the whole thing was Deep Sixed ( NIH???) by some Bean Counter in a Suit. 

Needles to say the Employees, who spend their working life on the Train are really bummed out and theY, along with we passengers are the Losers!


----------



## spidersfan351 (Nov 2, 2016)

This sounds exactly like an employee rumor.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 2, 2016)

Yep, could be the Amtrak Grapevine in action but I was shown an actual Printed Menu,sans Prices.

Reminded me of the Downeaster offerings, which is much Superior to the LD Trains swill.


----------



## tommylicious (Nov 2, 2016)

How did the menu look Bob? What was on it?


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 2, 2016)

This menu?

https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/522/899/National-Cafe-Menu-0816.pdf


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 2, 2016)

FrensicPic said:


> This menu?
> 
> https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/522/899/National-Caufe-Menu-0816.pdf


Format was the same, but there were No prices listed, and while most of the items on this Menu were included, there was also some different items for Breakfast, Lunch/Dinner (Sandwiches and Wraps) and some Craft Beers which have become huge in Texas!

As a retired Government employee I realize you have to move Heaven and Earth to make even Minor changes in SOPs, but initiatives like this is what Im hoping that the New CEO and his Team will encourage and Green Light!

The Jury is out!


----------



## greatcats (Nov 2, 2016)

Bob Dylan - were you expecting the higher up bean counters to respond in a positive and logical manner? Haw.


----------



## haolerider (Nov 3, 2016)

I think it is highly unlikely that changes to menus/ prices, etc can be implemented by local staff, otherwise there would be little or no control over continuity, supplies, inventory, etc sounds as though there has been an effort to make some changes without prior approval. If individual trains want to add local favorites, there should be a process to get prior approval.


----------



## haolerider (Nov 3, 2016)

Bob Dylan: not everything negative can be attributed to a "bean counter"! At some point there needs to be an approval chain of command.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 3, 2016)

haolerider said:


> Bob Dylan: not everything negative can be attributed to a "bean counter"! At some point there needs to be an approval chain of command.


I realize this! My problem with the last couple of years of the Boardman era is that the Bean Counters took over and made far too many nickel and dime cuts that ended up providing passengers with "Less for More ".
Also not that long ago, there were Regional and Route specific Menus on the Trains instead of the Generic, Bland food that is now being slung at High Prices in the Diners and Cafes! YMMV


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 3, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Also not that long ago, there were Regional and Route specific Menus on the Trains instead of the Generic, Bland food that is now being slung at High Prices in the Diners and Cafes! YMMV


And slight menu variations between east and west (or N/S) menus on the same route.


----------



## MARC Rider (Nov 4, 2016)

If my experience in trying to improve processes in bureaucracies is any indication, the problem is usually not "bean counters." It's people in leadership positions who don't want to make decisions, or who are micromanagers who are too busy to make decisions in a timely manner.


----------



## haolerider (Nov 4, 2016)

Yes, in the past there were regional menus reflecting the cuisine of the train routes and unfortunately they have been eliminated; however they originated out of the central food & beverage kitchens and the inventory & related supplies were provided to the various trains. I applaud the desire of the OBS on the Eagle to re-do their menus, but there needs to be a coordinated effort with their train level managers and the primary food service kitchen - especially before printing a proposed menu!


----------



## jis (Nov 4, 2016)

I have heard that the current CFO is the one who has a direct line to Mica and the anti-Amtrak board members. He is beyond control of anyone else in Amtrak and has been instrumental in instituting service changes directly by pressuring Murphy, going around/behind the backs of the CEO and serving them with fait accompli daring them to reverse his cuts. It would appear that Amtrak management at present is more broken and riven with political tinkering than what is normal in bureaucracies.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 4, 2016)

Sounds like what's going on at the FBI right now! 

Hopefully Mr. Moorman will want his own Team at 60 Mass and clean out all the deadwood and the political hacks riding desks there now!!


----------



## Carolina Special (Nov 4, 2016)

Making service changes would appear to be outside the normal functional area of the typical CFO. His role should be limited to managing financial risks, financial planning, record keeping and reporting, at least in my experience.

The operating types should be the ones making service changes.


----------



## jis (Nov 4, 2016)

But the CFO holds the purse strings. Operating people cannot do anything without the CFO's approval if the CFO wants to be a dick and the CEO does not stick his neck out to provide cover. I have seen this sort of activity destroy very large reputable private corporations too.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 4, 2016)

jis--

Is the CFO you're referring to the one whose background before Amtrak was in direct mail, cable TV, and other areas that had nothing to do with dealing with real people and making them happy? According to the Amtrak press release announcing his hiring a few years ago, it looks like he was brought in specifically to cut costs and nothing else.

Unfortunately, he is still listed on the new executive structure list (with Moorman as CEO).

The next few months should be very interesting....


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Nov 4, 2016)

Illinois' comptroller race is about just those issues - the purse strings - this year.

I have a friend whose job is to find efficiencies usually firing people. Good think she has a tough skin at work and doesn't care personally.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 4, 2016)

Worst Four Jobs in the World:

1)President of the US

2)Street Cop in a Big City

3)Military Grunt

4)Hatchett Person for Organization


----------



## Carolina Special (Nov 4, 2016)

The compensation for one of those jobs is obscene, after retirement anyway. It hardly qualifies as a bad job.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 5, 2016)

Carolina Special said:


> The compensation for one of those jobs is obscene, after retirement anyway. It hardly qualifies as a bad job.


If you're talking about Living in that Big White House on Pennsylvania Avenue, take a look at those that have held the job ( there's only been 43 in History), the Stress makes them Old before their time,I honestly have no idea why anyonewould want that job! YMMV


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Nov 5, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> If you're talking about Living in that Big White House on Pennsylvania Avenue, take a look at those that have held the job ( there's only been 43 in History), the Stress makes them Old before their time,I honestly have no idea why anyonewould want that job! YMMV


Simple reward of the job, is school kids will be forced to remember your name. You get a wax figure of yourself at WDW. You will be a someone into the end of the empire.

That should be enough to want the job.

Immortality.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 5, 2016)

Don't forget that you'll also get a library established in your name.


----------



## jis (Nov 5, 2016)

Palmetto said:


> Don't forget that you'll also get a library established in your name.


Actually this is more guaranteed than school kids remembering your name


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 5, 2016)

Trick Question: Who's the President?


----------



## A Voice (Nov 5, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Trick Question: Who's the President?


Wick Moorman


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Dec 24, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Worst Four Jobs in the World:
> 
> 1)President of the US
> 
> ...


 5)teacher at my school


----------

